# Oh What a Tangled Web They Weave......



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

*At Jeffrey Epstein’s Manhattan mansion in 2011, from left: 
James E. Staley, at the time a senior JPMorgan executive; 
former Treasury Secretary Lawrence Summers; Mr. Epstein; 
Bill Gates, Microsoft’s co-founder; and Boris Nikolic, who was 
the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation’s science adviser.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2020)

trumps buddy epstein? Rumor has it both t and e like girls on the younger side.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trumps buddy epstein? Rumor has it both t and e like girls on the younger side.



*That would be Clinton, Menendez and various other Democratic virus's ...*

*You're quite desperate to bury Donald J. Trump aren't you....

Who owns the patent to various Corona Virus Vaccines ...Hmmmmm.*






*
" There was in fact an exercise (called “Event 201”) that took place in October 
that was hosted by the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security — which the 
Gates Foundation participated in — that focused on emergency preparedness 
in the event of a “very severe pandemic.”  "*


*Event 201*
The Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security in partnership with the 
World Economic Forum and the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation 
hosted Event 201, a high-level pandemic exercise on October 18, 2019, 
in New York, NY. The exercise illustrated areas where public/private 
partnerships will be necessary during the response to a severe pandemic 
in order to diminish large-scale economic and societal consequences.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

*You really are desperate to post such items as you have above...*
*
You know she's gorgeous as are the others, and all you've done is show 
that he has nothing to hide....as no one has accused him of the shit 
Jeffery Epstien, Harvey Weinstein and Kieth Raniere have done....
All three of those individuals were deeply tangled within the Democratic*
*Party thru donations and other filthy agendas..... 

Again....once you can accept that YOU have/are supporting a Criminal
Network the weight will be lifted off your buckled shoulders....

The TRUTH.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You really are desperate to post such items as you have above...*
> 
> *You know she's gorgeous as are the others, and all you've done is show
> that he has nothing to hide....as no one has accused him of the shit
> ...


trump was a Democrat then too.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump was a Democrat then too.


*Oh my.......you saw some light.*

*Now think about WHY they hate him soooooooo.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh my.......you saw some light.
> 
> Now think about WHY they hate him soooooooo.*


Everyone with a brain despises t for what he has done to America and the Constitution.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone with a brain despises t for what he has done to America and the Constitution.



*He's done nothing wrong.*

*Now try again.......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2020)

*Well looky here.......!!!!!







Bill & Melinda Gates hold the Patent(s)
yes plural.....TO THE VACCINES.

And other claims to the contrary are patently
false....Yes the Chinese were " designing " virus's 
in the Wuhan BSL-4 lab....Truthful information 
has now been brought out by very brave citizens
of China who have smuggled the PROOF out that 
the CCP was conducting tests on Bats immune 
systems and whether by accident or design that
is the origination of COVID-19/nCoV2019.....

When this is all said and done, a whole lotta 
people should go to jail for life for this crime
against humanity to further their own agenda.*


----------

